# Car has been keyed



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

My sister recently collected a brand new Audi A3. She's only had the car 3 weeks & some b&stard has keyed all down the passengers side. We've tried some polishes & chip sticks but to no avail. Bodyshop job or do you reckon with some professional treatment it could polish out without the need of a trip to a bodyshop?


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

it depends, the general rule of thumb is that if you can catch the scratch with your finger nail then it either needs touching in and sanding back or a complete respray off the affected area.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

by the sounds of it it looks like a bodyshop , can you feel the scratch with your fingernail if so it wont polish out .
some sad people around these days, 
where are you if you are near ill take a look at it


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

It varies in deepness. Some area you can out your nail into the scracth, other seems like it just on the surface


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bodyshop unfortunately then , pointless polishing out some of it if you know what i mean especially on a new car


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

bugger


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

sounds similar to my own car some scrote keyed it all down the drivers side and like you say the ends would be ok but in the middle to deep , had to get the whole side of the car repainted


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

is it metalic or a solid colour


----------



## YoMike (Aug 2, 2007)

Racing stripe down the side ever thought of that?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Mindless


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

dark metalic grey


----------

